

I think that Andrew Chen missed the point of being a growth hacker - callmehippy
https://medium.com/@callmehippy/i-think-that-andrew-chen-missed-the-point-of-being-a-growth-hacker-eb63b0ffea92?v=2

======
throwa
Just like coding is a technical skill to make a software product, the ability
to make sushi is a technical skill to make the product he sells called sushi.

So to my mind your story illustrates the fact that Andrew's definition is not
wrong.

What you can argue though, is that possessing the skill to make the product
one is growth hacking on should not be essential in order to be a growth
hacker, though having that skill would be helpful. After-all you can buy an
off the shelf software or hire contractors just like the sushi guy can
outsource or buy from other restaurants without making the sushi himself.

